# .30 Cal Clickers



## manbuckwal (Dec 17, 2013)

Finished to sets of pen/pencils for a buddy at work . Stabilized Manz n Buckeye
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NYWoodturner (Dec 17, 2013)

Great job. I like the chrome on that kit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 17, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Great job. I like the chrome on that kit.


Thanks, Yep I like the chrome on these kits better than the gold ones


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 18, 2013)

Great looking timber on those.
Well done.

Les

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 22, 2013)

Manzanita looks sharp on those Tom.... Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Dec 22, 2013)

Nice work


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 22, 2013)

Tclem said:


> Nice work


Thanks! I love working with these two species !


----------



## longbeard (Dec 24, 2013)

Nice job Tom, they look great


----------



## Kyle Hayes (Dec 25, 2013)

Those look awesome


----------

